# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  ما هي المفطرات التي تفطر الصائم؟

## ذات الحياة

السؤال 

ما هي المفطرات التي تفطر الصائم؟


المفتي : محمد بن صالح العثيمين (رحمه الله )


الجواب

المفطرات في القرآن ثلاثة: الأكل، الشرب، الجماع، ودليل ذلك قوله تعالى: {فَالانَ بَـشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُواْ مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّواْ الصِّيَامَ إِلَى الَّيْلِ} [البقرة: 187].

فبالنسبة للأكل والشرب سواء كان حلالاً أم حراماً، وسواء كان نافعاً أم ضاراً أو لا نافعاً ولا ضاراً، وسواء كان قليلاً أم كثيراً، وعلى هذا فشُرب الدخان مفطر، ولو كان ضاراً حراماً.

حتى إن العلماء قالوا: لو أن رجلاً بلع خرزة لأفطر. والخرزة لا تنفع البدن ومع ذلك تعتبر من المفطرات. ولو أكل عجيناً عجن بنجس لأفطر مع أنه ضار.

الثالث: الجماع.. وهو أغلظ أنواع المفطرات. لوجوب الكفارة فيه، والكفارة هي عتق رقبة، فإن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين، فإن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين مسكيناً.

الرابع: إنزال المني بلذة، فإذا أخرجه الإنسان بلذة فسد صومه، ولكن ليس فيه كفارة، لأن الكفارة تكون في الجماع خاصة.


الخامس: الإبر التي يُستغنى بها عن الطعام والشراب، وهي المغذية، أما الإبر غير المغذية فلا تفسد الصيام سواء أخذها الإنسان بالوريد، أو بالعضلات، لأنها ليست أكلاً ولا شرباً ولا بمعنى الأكل والشرب.

السادس: القيء عمداً، فإذا تقيأ الإنسان عمداً فسد صومه، وإن غلبه القيء فليس عليه شيء.

السابع: خروج دم الحيض أو النفاس، فإذا خرج من المرأة دم الحيض أو النفاس ولو قبل الغروب بلحظة فسد الصوم.
وإن خرج دم النفاس أو الحيض بعد الغروب بلحظة واحدة صحَّ صومها.


يجب عليه الصوم، ترتب على ذلك أربعة أمور: 
1ـ الإثم. 
2ـ فساد الصوم.
3ـ وجوب الإمساك بقية ذلك اليوم.
4ـ وجوب القضاء.

وإن كان الفطر بالجماع ترتب على ذلك أمر خامس وهو الكفارة.

ولكن يجب أن نعلم أن هذه المفطرات لا تفسد الصوم إلا بشروط ثلاثة:
1ـ العلم.
2ـ الذِّكر.
3ـ الإرادة.

فإذا تناول الصائم شيئاً من هذه المفطرات جاهلاً، فصيامه صحيح، سواء كان جاهلاً بالوقت، أو كان جاهلاً بالحكم، مثال الجاهل بالوقت: أن يقوم الرجل في آخر الليل، ويظن أن الفجر لم يطلع، فيأكل ويشرب ويتبيَّن أن الفجر قد طلع، فهذا صومه صحيح؛ لأنه جاهل بالوقت.

ومثال الجاهل بالحكم: أن يحتجم الصائم وهو لا يعلم أن الحجامة مفطرة، فيُقال له صومك صحيح. والدليل على ذلك قوله تعالى: {رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَآ إِن نَّسِينَآ أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا} [البقرة: 286] هذا من القرآن.

ومن السنة: حديث أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما الذي رواه البخاري في صحيحه(6)، قالت: أفطرنا يوم غيم على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم، ثم طلعت الشمس فصار إفطارهم في النهار، ولكنهم لا يعلمون بل ظنوا أن الشمس قد غربت ولم يأمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم بالقضاء، ولو كان القضاء واجباً لأمرهم به، ولو أمرهم به لنُقل إلينا. ولكن لو أفطر ظانًّا غروب الشمس وظهر أنها لم تغرب وجب عليه الإمساك حتى تغرب وصومه صحيح.

الشرط الثاني: أن يكون ذاكراً، وضد الذكر النسيان، فلو نسي الصائم فأكل أو شرب فصومه صحيح؛ لقوله تعالى: {رَبَّنَا لاَ 

تُؤَاخِذْنَآ إِن نَّسِينَآ أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا} [البقرة: 286]، وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم فيما رواه أبوهريرة رضي الله عنه: «مَن نسي وهو صائم فأكل أو شرب فليتم صومه فإنما أطعمه الله وسقاه»(7).

الشرط الثالث: الإرادة، فلو فعل الصائم شيئاً من هذه المفطرات بغير إرادة منه واختيار، فصومه صحيح، ولو أنه تمضمض ونزل الماء إلى بطنه بدون إرادة فصومه صحيح.

ولو أَكْرَه الرجلُ امرأته على الجماع ولم تتمكن من دفعه، فصومها صحيح؛ لأنها غير مريدة، ودليل ذلك قوله تعالى فيمن كفر مكرهاً: {مَن كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ إيمَـانِهِ إِلاَّ مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَـانِ} الآية [النحل: 106].

فإذا أُكْرِه الصائم على الفطر أو فعل مفطراً بدون إرادة، فلا شيء عليه وصومه صحيح.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(6)
رواه البخاري 1959


(7)
رواه مسلم 2686



إن كُنْتَ في نعمةٍ فَارْعاها !! .. إِنَّ المعاصي تَزيلُ النِّعَمَ









مما وصلني بالايميل 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## عيون الغلا نو

ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## 8نوف8

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ذات الحياة

وبارك الله فيكم 
وشكرا لاهتمامكم 
وفقكم الله

----------


## (أم مريم)

تسلمين
ويزاج الله خير

----------


## الراقية 17

يــزاج الله الف خيــر .. 

و في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله .. 

و السموحه ..  :Smile:  .. "

----------


## الفدّ

مشكوره عالموضوع ..

----------


## ذات الحياة

وبارك الله فيكم 
وشكرا لاهتمامكم 
وفقكم الله

----------


## أم موضي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ذات الحياة

وبارك الله فيج 
شكرا لمرورج الكريم والاهتمام 
وفقك ِ الله

----------


## yas__1980

تسلم ايدك وجزاك الف خير

----------


## ذات الحياة

وبارك الله فيج 
شكرا لمرورج الكريم والاهتمام 
وفقك ِ الله

----------


## كوين فاشن

تسلمين ع الطـــــــــــــــــرح ..


وربي يجازيـــــــــــــــــج ألف خيــر بشهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ.ـ.ـ.ـ.ـ.ـ.ـ.ـ.ـ..ـ. ــ.ر الخيــــر ^^

----------


## عيون كات

تسلمين الغاليه 
يجعله فميزان حسناتج

----------


## بنتي دلوعتي

جزاج الله خير

----------


## rfe3t-alshan

مشكوووره ويزاج اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الف خير 
وجعله فميزان حسناتج

----------


## غلا26

*يزاج الله خير حبيبتي وجعله في ميزان حسناتج*

----------


## ذات الحياة

وبارك الله فيكم 
سعدت بتعليقكم الطيبة
شكرا لاهتمامكم ومروركم الكريم 
وربي يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## سلهوؤوده

يــزاج الله الف خيــر .. 

و في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله ..

----------


## آلـمـ،ـآسـ،ـه

يزاااج الله الف خييير ختيه 
وف ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله....

----------


## ام وديمه 1

*جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## omkhalid

يــزاج الله الف خيــر .. 

و في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله ..

----------


## ذات الحياة

وبارك الله فيكم 

شكرا لمروركم الكريم والاهتمام

----------


## ايمــان

* يزاج الله خير ع المعلومة 
تقبلي مروري^ـ^*

----------


## دلع العيم

بآآآرك الله فيج عزيزتي 
في ميزااان حسنآآتج

----------


## راعية الفزعات

تسلمين ويزاج الله خير

----------


## bnt uae

يــزاج الله الف خيــر .. 

و في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله .. 

و السموحه ..

----------


## المنصوريه_55

يزاج الله الف خير  :Smile:

----------


## ميرة دبي

*يزاج الله خير

ف ميــــــــــزان حسناتج*

----------

